# Do MS Arc mice work with FreeBSD?



## pkubaj (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm considering buying one, but I couldn't find whether they work with FreeBSD or not. I use 9.0-RC3.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2011)

All mice work. Additional buttons, switches or wheels besides the 'standard' ones however may not.


----------

